# xSTp, HELP!



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

So, i usually test as a 7w8 ISTP and I think that fits. However i also think i could be an estp. I am certainly a do-er, my life revolves around thrill and action. My favorite hobbies are fishing, wakeboarding, snowboarding, and dirtbiking to name a few... I love back flipping things, espessially boards. I would say im fearless and maybe even slightly wreckless in basically every aspect of my life, im a very spontainious and a little impulsive at times. I think im an introvert but when i test im usually right in the middle, slightly leaning twords introvert. I am very athletic, i varsitied in 5 sports in high school and even played college football and track for a while untill i transfered for financial reasons. I love going to bars and parties, but i usually need a day or two to recover afterwards depending on the crazyness. Im very reserved around new people until i get to know them, then i am pretty talkative. Im also an all or nothing kind of guy, if something catches my intrest im all in.... this has lead to problems with school, graduated high school with a high honors diploma (even though i cant spell HA!) and was in the national honors society, however i just cant get myself to fully commit to classes and subjects i dont find interesting. I am really easy going and rarely get angry however, im not the guy you want to piss off because i usually just react and probably will throw a punch. At times i can be a pretty charismatic guy and can talk people into or out of things IF i feel like it. To be honest i hate drama and avoid it at all costs, but love the adrinoline rush from fights... if that makes any since. Im NOT a follower but think i tend to quietly lead by example. Im a really generous big hearted guy, and have had a lot of people tell me im a really genuine person. I like everybody untill they give me a reason not too, and bring out the best in people. sorry for the randomness of this paragraph, probably should have made it into a list but fuck it... oh wait, i guess with relationships i think its better to be with nobody than to be with the wrong person, im 22 years old and ive really only had 1 serious relationship but have had numerous "flings."

I think im either a pretty active ISTP or a pretty mellow ESTP. Maybe its an ennogram thing?? If you need anymore info just ask, thanks.


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Maybe this will help too,

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. 
- cant look at it, whatever.
2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
-I would pop the hood and check things out, hopefully its something simple. i love fixing things.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The. driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
- i would get drunk as fuck, cut loose and have fun.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
- I like people that have educated oppinions, if they make a good point i would respect that whether i agree with it or not.
5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
- Depends, if it was something minor, probably nothing. But if its something serious i would would tell them to go away or else. Example - one time i was at a party and this creeper was gropeing (sp?) chicks, i told him to get out or i would throw him out.... his group left.
6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
- I really value honesty, i cant stand people who constantly lie, whats the point?? - i can sniff a lie out from a mile away.
7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
- I know how to have fun and to be honest without sounding cocky, pretty much everyone likes me. If i could change one thing though, it would have to be my motivation for things i dont find intresting. Im an intelligent guy, but i really dont care that native american languages are going extinct... english is much more efficiant. lmao, im taking a native american language class and it is boreing as hell.
8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
- It depends, i usually have a counter thought to that gut "feeling." I dont like feelings, but sometimes they are right. The are usually triggered by things i know i should do but dont want to.
9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
- so far, probably bungee jumping... I had the shakes for like 15 minutes, it was fucking awesome...do it backwards and its even better. any adrinoline rush in general keeps me energized. Family reunions drain me the most, i cant stand being polite around old people and keeping little kids entertained for more than a few minutes.
10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
- depends, usually i just act like myself and really dont give a shit about anything. Sometimes i can get a little nervous around a chick i like or something though. For the most part im pretty queit and in information gathering mode when im around new people. I like to find out if i can trust them or not before i open up.


----------



## StephMC (Jan 25, 2011)

Telling the difference between an introverted or loner ESTP and an extraverted ISTP can be pretty difficult. It's easier to tell the difference when you see them interact with their environment. But based on what you described here, I'm going with ESTP. It sounds like you react before you think, which would be a dominant extraverted Perceiver tendency, EXXPs. You also sound like thrill-seeking and living in the real world is an integral part of who you are. ISTPs are definitely thrill seekers, but we may have a tendency to withdraw from the world if Se isn't being stimulated enough. And it may take us a while to notice it's even missing. 

Some things that helped me tell apart close STPs in the past:
- What are you more natural at? Logical thinking, strategy, or physical aptitude, such as dancing, sports, or fixing things?
- Do you have any traits you wish you could develop more, or wish you had at all? What would your ideal self look like?
- What are your thoughts on manipulation? Would you manipulate a situation if necessary, to reach a goal? Do you feel like you're good at it or do you feel proud of it?
- Do you have any thoughts about where you'll be in 5-10 years? Do you have any major goals or milestones you'd like to reach, or would you be content in just moving in the right direction?
- What are some words you would use to describe how you were as a child?


----------

